# Pets with Santa photos- suggestions/ideas/input pls



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2010)

I've volunteered to photograph the annual "Pets with Santa" session which is sponsored by a local pet store and benefits a Victoria-area animal charity.  The basics are fairly straight-forward and don't present too many challenges; there will be a Santa and several assistants, BUT...

Talking to the person who is co-ordinating the event, last year they had somewhere around 150 pets to be photographed (3-5 images/pet) over the course of fiver hours a day for two days.  Some quick math tells me that (Just a sec... gotta get the shoes and socks off..) that is about 4 minutes per pet which means the whole thing has to be done assembly-line style, at least to some degree.

Now, even though it is a charity and I'm there as a volunteer, I still want to turn out the best possible product, so:  Am I better off just to set it up 'school portrait' style, camera on the tripod, pet in place, "smile" shoot, next please, or even if it means taking a little extra time, keeping the camera free and moving around to get the best shot?  That's obviously what I would prefer, I'm just a little concerned about the time aspect...

Thoughts?


----------



## rabhobbes (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd personally go with off tripod too ( I shoot pets but not this type of scenario). I can tell you your main concern will be getting the pet to look to the camera for the split second you need...so have a few attention getters (train whistle, learn how to meow, etc) to use. Good luck


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2010)

The attention-getting is my main conern too. I like the train-whistle idea; thanks!

Great images on your 'site!


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 1, 2010)

I would go off-tripod as well, but have it with you just in case.  

Go to a pet store and find a very small toy that has a squeaker in it. You can palm it in your lense hand and give it a small squeeze, which will bring their attention (momentarily ) to you. The train whistle sounds like a good idea as well... have a few options available, since photographing pets can be more trying than children. Good luck.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 1, 2010)

Although I have photographed pets, I have never done anything like this kind of deal.

However, there are 2 reasons to stay on tripod. 1/ is your time frame. No time to get artsy, this is more like shoot and run. And 2/ unless you've done it before, holding the camera in one hand and a squeaky toy in the other is not going to give you the best results. Both hands on the camera and the whistle in your mouth, depending on your camera, you may end up eating that whistle, lol.

Just set up your lights and scene so that you can get a decent photo every time. With a zoom, you can quickly adjust for any size dog... And you're done.

I would want to meet with the Santa ahead of time though to discuss technique. He/she needs to hold the dogs in a certain way so as to help you and if he/she doesn't have experience, you may want to do a trial run with a couple dogs.

Good luck. And have fun.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 1, 2010)

I second the squeaker. But you can buy replacement squeakers at most big pet chains. or buy the toy and dissect it. The squeaker is a bit bigger than a toonie and works awesome. We do this here for our local Humane Society as well and they put in on a Tripod and do the assembly line.


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2010)

You might also want to have some treats on hand and one of those new "Dog training clickers" that are apparently popular these days with dog training. You have to give a treat after the click but the click should get you the shot.

Another trick I've read it to put a treat on the end of the lens hood - gets the dogs attention and provided you're not too close you should be fine (just remember to take the treat off the camera before giving it to the dog ).


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas and input.  I think that I will try the off-camera approach first and see how that goes.  I suspect I'll wind up using the tripod towards, but if at all possible I'm going to try and avoid the 'elementary school photo' look.  I'll definitely have a squeaker or two, and good tip about co-ordinating with Santa!


----------



## msf (Nov 4, 2010)

Attention getters, if your photographing a dog, have a kitten near by you can dangle in front of it, or if your photographing a cat, have a mouse you can dangle in front of it. 

mostly kidding.  

I have a whistle I use, but ive found it only works the first couple of times, then they get use to it.  its good to have a few things, and to have lots of patience.    Especially when doing multiple pets at once.


----------

